# Bought used - questions



## Mr Karlsen (Mar 29, 2019)

Good evening!

I recently bought a used Fracino cherub, upgrading from my Silvia.
Now I have two (probably very basic) questions, that I haven't been able to find an answer for:

1. I knew the machine would need a descale, as the previous owner had not taken great care of it. So I descaled it - but how can I know if it is 'enough'? Is there a way to see, or know, whether I need to descale some more or not?

2. Could be related with 1., but I have no idea. When I pull water through the group (without the portafilter) and then stop, I get water coming through the solenoid valve. Should this be happening?

Hope you can enlighten me!

- Karlsen


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

1. Take the element out and look inside the boiler - or put a camera in

2. Yes. Only out of the nut behind the group handle


----------

